# Another LJ member has passed on .



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I was just reading on another forum that one of our Lumber Jock members has passed away . 
His name is Niki . My condolences to his friends and family .
http://lumberjocks.com/niki


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh no. He will be missed.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

That is sad to hear. Niki was a source of inspiration for many.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that. He was something of a technical wizard and offered a lot to the site.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads, John

My condolences to Niki's family.

Lee


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

another craftsman at rest…ouch….sorry

may he rest happy with a chisel in one hand and a mallet in the other


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

What Would Niki Do? (WWND) takes on a whole new meaning. For the newer folks on the site this was a common phrase a while back. He made some very innovative jigs and shop fixtures. Most of them can be found in his forum topic posts.

http://lumberjocks.com/niki/topics


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Hard to believe this news, I'm so sory to hear that. My condolences to his family.
He is so helpful and very generous with good tips and advice. Surely I would remember the best tips and jigs for *ripping thin strip* on the table saw he posted on the forum.

Thanks John.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

:-(


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Wow. This is sad. RIP my wood brother.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Goodbye, friend. You were one of a kind, and will be sorely missed.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to the "official announcement-" even if it's in Polish?? I couldn't find it.

I'm corresponding with the owner of another ww-related website, and … am always hesitant to relay this sort of news without being certain … the Internet being what it is…..

Thanks.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This is where i found out . http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=49771


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow he made one of the best crosscutting sleds I have even seen! RIP!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

From John's post here is a list of his jigs on the rigid forums.

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17581


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

To Niki's family…I am very sorry for your loss. Niki's woodworking was some of the best--but that is not what made him special to me…it was the way he presented himself and explained things in a meticulus, yet caring way.

We will all miss him…RIP my friend.

Matt


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks very much for that, *John*.

Amazing how readily we can feel the loss of one that we may never even have met.

RIP, Niki, and … may peace be with his widow, Regina.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Terribly sorry to hear the new. My deepest condolences to his family. He was a true craftsman, Illness and all, he certainly helped add to our knowledge and skills. Such an inspiration will be sorely missed.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My prayers go out to Niki family. he was a true woodworker and a surpurb jig maker. His comments were right on and was always willing to explain further if you had a question.

Thanks Niki for your support to this site and woodworkers everywhere.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Ameen!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Our heart felt condolences to Niki's family and friends.

Lew and Mimi


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

my condolences to his family and dear wife…his work and who he was will always be an influence…hes graduated to a different school now….thanks niki….


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I would like to offer my prayers and condolences to Niki's family as well. I always found him to be an extremely personable individual who not only loved wood but also loved to interact with and help other people. He was truly a fine person and will be sorely missed.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear the lost, Niki family has my condolences.


----------



## bobthebuilder647 (Jun 30, 2009)

I was just looking at some of his posts. A lot of great ideas. 
My condolences to his family.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

he had a lot of great ideas. He will be missed, condolences to his family.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry. He will be missed.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts go to Niki,s family. He will be missed.

Tom


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I am relatively new here, didn't converse with him at any time. But I went through part of his blog on the sled at someone's suggestion, but I can see I am going to have to study the whole series for more info.

*He was the one who suggested using CA glue to set the track on a sled, exactly what I had planned for tomorrow.* Then I sat down after time in the shop, about to relax and fix dinner, since Sherie is not here. Then I read about his passing.* I had been thinking about his blog a number of times today. What a coincidence, and underscoring his importance to LJ's.*

So sorry to hear about his death. He had very unusual talents. He will be missed even by a relative newcomer like me.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

He had a talent for making the complex simple and doable, for even the most limited in skills. He will be missed here.

Go


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Niki's passing. His creativity, ingenuity, friendly personality and his willingness to help others is already being missed. I was just thinking last week that it had been a while since I had seen any of his postings.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm also sorry to hear that Niki has past over he will be truely missed


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Very sad news.. Niki will be missed


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

So sorry. Rest in peace Niki.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, Niki! I wish I had said that earlier.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm still in shock, could not beleive myself he is no longer around here…on LJs!


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Niki, was very giving of his time. To do all those tips was very generous. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

:-(


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Niki, rest in peace! Thanks for the woodworking sharing with all of us!


----------

